# Just for Fun...everyone likes pictures!



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Youngbaler's satellite photo of his alfalfa field in the other topic was nice looking and it was neat that it caught his hay making in progress.
No offense, but his field was a little less than square (I reckon he knows it) and it reminded me of some of my fields.
There are SOOOOOOO many different types of hay men and women, as well as so many different terrain types represented, that I thought it would be nice to share some of the beautiful ones and some of the not-so-beautiful and (prompted by Youngbaler's post) the not-so-square ones.

Here goes with a couple of the not-so-square ones.

















I know that people tend to like their anonymity on this site (I am one of them) and posting a link would tell everyone RIGHT where you are and all of the other things that can be gleaned from that location. If that is the case, you can (if you have Windows) press CRTL+ALT+PrintScreen, then open "Paint"; once Paint is open, press Ctrl+V (or right click and select "paste") this will copy your "screen shot" to the program for editing. This will allow you to crop off the gps coordinates, address, identifying features etc...

73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That one tree in the corner of the first picture would have to go.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

mlappin said:


> That one tree in the corner of the first picture would have to go.


Yeah, it should, but there's a walnut and a mulberry there. Pretty good place to shoot a squirrel or two when the mulberries are on and a fair place to sit when deer hunting. Besides, the roots of that tree are probably the only thing keeping the rest of the field from sliding off in the holler. :huh:

That clay knob has been beaned to death for years before I bought the farm. I like to have never got it to quit washing on that side. The other side, you can see the streak that runs cattywhompus up through the field. It WAS about washed a couple of feed deep and 3-10 feet wide. I got it all filled in and that was the first time I ever got to bale across it. I did have to go around that also. 

73, Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my worst far as points, still kinda square but you don't let just anybody ted it with all the points and odd shapes they can make a mess in a hurry especially with first cutting.

Two different owners, one owns the larger field and both sides of the drive way, another guy owns 8 acres that butts up to the long skinny streak along the right side of the drive, at widest it's 6 passes with a 13 foot discbine, at the narrower end its barely four.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Homestead acreage,


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, MLappin, that's some nice land.
I could only dream of owning something like that.
How do you highlight the borders?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

292 acres of corn.1/2 mile x 1 mile less waterway and building site.I used to have 3/4 of it in alfalfa until I lost a big hay contract.

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.6198112,-95.8639419,917m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And then I got this 23 acres on 2 sides of the road.Some trees to farm around.RR tracks on 2 sides so have gotten stuff off the railroad in the field,rock,ties,RR plates from when they was redoing some track

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.5835259,-95.6520147,457m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Wow, MLappin, that's some nice land.
> I could only dream of owning something like that.
> How do you highlight the borders?


Looks flatter than it is, but mostly its gently rolling.

I took a screen shot of google maps then used macs photo preview toolbox to outline.

Don't even remember how on a PC but a Mac its shift+command+4 for a screen shot.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The first one I posted is actually in corn this year, then will be no-tilled to beans next year then back to hay after that.

This IS the worst one no matter whats planted in it, the front field (bottom of the photo) is the one the wife absolutely refused to watch me make as the hills are that steep. About time the back field came out of CRP the front was shot as a hayfield so it all went back to row crops. The front field was a miserable SOB to get to dry, trees on three sides, and the guys house and out buildings on the other, no matter the time of year one part of it or another was always in shade. Burndown isn't bad as the auto steer can be used and more attention can be spent yanking hydraulic levers to raise one boom or the other, spraying beans is miserable though, slow down as much as possible without effecting spray pattern, use one eye and hand to steer and try to stay on the tram lines and the other eye and hand watching booms and yanking levers.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Wow, MLappin, that's some nice land.
> I could only dream of owning something like that.
> How do you highlight the borders?


If things ever start looking up and it looks like the farm economy might ever remain stable or I hit the lottery  (pipe dream on both) I'd like to add another big chunk, guy that owns the land behind us is really starting to slow down, most people said he'd die in a tractor but this year I'm share cropping some of his ground and he rented me a field thats in the opposite direction of the rest of his land but I already drive by it all the time with the hay equipment. Its already tiled pretty well too as father and I have installed a bunch for him over the years, no big deal, just track the trencher to the back of the farm and cross the railroad right away and your their, no need for a trailer. He doesn't have anybody to leave it to, never married and no kids so no worry there of the little shits trying to pull a fast one like with the other property we were supposed to have first refusal on.

Not a lot of people mess with it anymore but the little woods thats by itself is a heck of a sugar woods, almost all hard maples in it, the other also has a lot of maples as well that buts up to ours, used to be a sugar shack in it but that fell down a long time ago.

Already mostly tiled as well, this spring his hill tops were wetter than the low spots. Only real obstacles in it other than the little woods is two high tensile towers.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> 292 acres of corn.1/2 mile x 1 mile less waterway and building site.I used to have 3/4 of it in alfalfa until I lost a big hay contract.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.6198112,-95.8639419,917m/data=!3m1!1e3


I like those big fields, gotta hit that lottery someday and get the farm bought in the next county that has the 3/4 mile long rows.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> And then I got this 23 acres on 2 sides of the road.Some trees to farm around.RR tracks on 2 sides so have gotten stuff off the railroad in the field,rock,ties,RR plates from when they was redoing some track
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.5835259,-95.6520147,457m/data=!3m1!1e3


Looks like a good place to take a deer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Looks like a good place to take a deer.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yea there is always some deer around there eating my alfalfa.I don't think the landlady lets anyone hunt it.She has a thick grove with pine trees that the deer love to hide in.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

We cut in and out of every single tree you can get the cutter around on this place, if a 16' head fits it gets cut. An absolute pain to mow.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lewis Ranch said:


> We cut in and out of every single tree you can get the cutter around on this place, if a 16' head fits it gets cut. An absolute pain to mow.


LR,

That's not a field but an 'obstacle course', maybe you can have a Farm Olympics someday. Would be a real testing ground for auto-steer. :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

This is the home place; 5 years ago, no one lived on this "road". I'm pretty well at the end of the Earth, because just west of the end of the road, it drops off into the bottoms. You can tell it a little from the 3D map. I have 61 acres on top and 24 in the bottoms. The 24 acres in the bottoms has @1/2 mile of river bordering it as it's in the horseshoe of the river. 'Course the water is dastardly on crops when the river floods.

















I don't know how I "forgot" but JD's post reminded me that it's MINE. I got tired of making payments on it and last Friday, I depleted my walkin-around money and PAID THE DANG THING OFF!!!

I guess that, since it has not come time to make a payment yet, it hasn't sunk in yet that it is paid off. 6 long years of driving 375xxx mile truck, skimping on EVERY DANG THING and putting all the money that I could onto the note.

It's just ole post-oak ground and people say that this ground is only good for holding the world together, but it is MINE..well, mine and the tax man's.

Happy days!!

73, Mark


----------

